# Renting house in Florida



## Kedi (Mar 10, 2011)

We live in Germany but have a house in Florida, which, with our B2 Visa, we can now live in for almost 6 months at a time. 

We gutted and have renovated the whole place and now, after 2½ years, we are considering renting it while we are not there. Has anyone had any experience in this direction, please?

We know that a Resort Tax must be paid. Does any of this mean that we must file a Tax Return? Would this cause any difficulty when leaving the country?

Thanking you in advance for any help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You'd most likely have to file US tax returns as non-residents on the rental income. I don't know what the local and state tax implications would be.

Start with IRS publication 519 http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/p519.pdf

On a B2 visa, you're still non-resident aliens and there is a section on rental income under the Sources of Income section that should get you started.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Kedi said:


> We live in Germany but have a house in Florida, which, with our B2 Visa, we can now live in for almost 6 months at a time.
> 
> We gutted and have renovated the whole place and now, after 2½ years, we are considering renting it while we are not there. Has anyone had any experience in this direction, please?
> 
> ...


first off you need to find a good property manager ....
and then register for an ITIN number for tax purposes


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Some counties/municipalities require a license. You may need HOA approval to rent it out. Check with your insurance how they will convert to rental. Your best bet to find a good management company is asking around the neighborhood.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

where in Florida, if I may ask?


----------



## Kedi (Mar 10, 2011)

On the Gulf coast, Tampa Bay area. Where are you, please?


----------

